# Market update?



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Earlier I got prompted to reaccept the terms and conditions for the market and now the movies section is just gone? Version 3.4.4 which is the same on the gfs Droid charge yet she still has movies available. Any ideas?


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm I been on 3.4.4 for a while now. But I have movies section. Try deleting the market cache and data and see what happens.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

No luck with that







not a deal breaker since I don't use that part of the market but it just looks weird.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm also on 3.4.4 and have movies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

As a random thought, did you try tapping that spot anyway?

Could also try going to manage applications and uninstalling market updates so it will re-update.


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Xanth said:


> As a random thought, did you try tapping that spot anyway?
> 
> Could also try going to manage applications and uninstalling market updates so it will re-update.


Ha yeah tapping the spot does nothing. And I tried uninstalling updates but to no success. When it reupdated still just a blank square and movies are just gone. Even if I search I only get results for apps, books, and music


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha even more odd.... says this on most of my currently installed apps? 









Edit: think I figured it out. I had changed my LCD density yesterday to 200. Set it back to 240 and movies are back and no longer says my device is not compatible. Anyone else seen this? I know other people change densities no problem


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, that is a known issue changing your LCD density can bust the market for you, but I know of several apps that have a "fix" for it but can't name them off hand


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

damusmf said:


> Haha even more odd.... says this on most of my currently installed apps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens on the Nook Color running CM7, if density isnt at 160, then the market does exactly what it did for you.


----------

